# Did It Myself Shed



## BillLovesFishin

Cooooooooool. Here are some photos of the progression of my shed. If you have any questions on how I built it feel free to ask. I started this project on Thanksgiving day and completed construction late January. I finally painted it 4 weeks ago.


----------



## mrm1579

Well done,,,, pic. really show how you did it.


----------



## Titus Bass

Good job.....


----------



## Little-bit

Wow now thats what I need in Rocksprings. Great job you should be proud!


----------



## Old Whaler

Well Done! I need to post up a pic of my Pool Cabana I built last spring


----------



## Aggieangler

Nice Job!


----------



## WillieP

You do a great job. :cheers:


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Thanks. I do have to give credit to my next door neighbor. He was a major help and did what he could do during the week while I was at work. My wife on the other hand thought this was going to take 2 or 3 weekends. I think my next project is to add a cover on the left side to store my boat so I can get it out of my garage.


----------



## onyourlimit

Very nice. Great job guys.


----------



## TXXpress

I see a few problems... It looks all square, level, and very sturdy... Very nice job!


----------



## jferrell1211

very nice...i do this stuff for a living and I don't see ANY problems!!! well done.


----------



## Bukmstr

Nice man cave......A/C and all! I dig it!


----------



## txranger

Looks great, got satellite tv in that too? Luv the utilization of the pool ladder too!


----------



## swifty

Looks great! I'm starting one of those in teh next few weeks...

swifty


----------



## Super Dave

I'm really impressed....Not with the shed, which is awesome, but with the fact that you didn't have every tool you and your neighbor own laying on the ground during the project and that you didn't have at least two dumpsters of rubble and "screw up wood" laying around during the job.


----------



## hound dog

Thought it might be a doll house at first with all that pink lumber!!! Great job. my back can't take all that punishment of a big do-it project like that anymore.


----------



## bassguitarman

Wow - well done, looks good enough to live in!


----------



## Reel Hooker

The Newport H.O.A. will appreciate the fine craftsmanship! Great JOB!



BillLovesFishin said:


> Cooooooooool. Here are some photos of the progression of my shed. If you have any questions on how I built it feel free to ask. I started this project on Thanksgiving day and completed construction late January. I finally painted it 4 weeks ago.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

bassguitarman said:


> Wow - well done, looks good enough to live in!


OK. I admit, it's not a shed. It's my dog house.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

MAD SKILLS BROTHER, MAD SKILLS...


----------



## RACER

*shed*

looks great! very nice job


----------



## BillLovesFishin

This is what I actually use it for plus storing my duaghters toys.


----------



## Bassman5119

*From the H.O.A...*

"Sir, we regret to inform you, your shed is 3" too close the the powerline right-of-way easement and request that you move it"...

Stupid H.O.A.'s. Glad I don't have to deal with those commie's anymore.

Great job!!!


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Bassman5119 said:


> "Sir, we regret to inform you, your shed is 3" too close the the powerline right-of-way easement and request that you move it"...
> 
> Stupid H.O.A.'s. Glad I don't have to deal with those commie's anymore.
> 
> Great job!!!


 Don't go there. My wife played a nasty joke on me when I built my fence. She had a co worker call me and act like he was an attorney for the HOA. I was Peeezed.


----------



## Scott Harrison

What is size of the dog house and cost?


----------



## hook'n'em

I could use something like that at the deer lease. What was total cost? If you don't mind my asking. Just checked your jam session. I'm impressed!


----------



## Bigspuds77

Nice Job!!!


----------

